# Ulthwe Eldar Jetbike squad



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

My first Jetbike squad is almost done, just some minor bits and bobs to finish and then i'll start on the next squad. I'm getting closer to my Guardian themed Mech Eldar army:grin:
Bring on those Imperial dogs!!!


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks great, dude! I especially like the portal they are coming from! Here's some rep for you!


----------



## teh1337llama (May 16, 2009)

Those are awesome! Especially the gems! i just can't seem to get mine right... The freehand work looks professional and the terrain is spectacular!


----------



## SoupyC (Jun 24, 2008)

Amazing! Do you have any seperate pics or a WIP for that webway portal too? I'd love to scope it out, I want to do something similar on my board. +rep!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice work on the freehand on the bikes! I really dig that. You painted bleached bone over black incredibly well! That portal looks killer too, great job. One thing, from what I can see of the bikers themselves, the hair on the lead biker looks flat. Maybe a drybrush of a lighter brown would help it stand out? Great work again man!!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks good. Can we see some more of the army?


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

looks awesome,like everyone else says the free hand is nice and crisp, wish i could paint like that. have some rep.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

I really like them!!!!! And the freehand is wery good! :victory:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

This army is really coming along very nicely, keep it up! :victory:


----------

